# Rocky's shoulders



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

It's taken me a long time to post this ~ I'm still just sick over it.

In January, Rocky started limping. (8 mo. old) Any type of running and he'd end up lame in his front right shoulder. The vet, with x-rays, determined he had a bi-lateral strain to his shoulder. We limited his activity, to the point the hasn't walked up or down my stairs since, and on anti-inflamatory medication. Fast forward 3 months. Rocky is not any better. More x-rays and an orthopedic vet has shown that Rocky's shoulders (the right worse than the left, but both affected) are extremely shallow and can not hold the leg (femur) in place. Ortho vet does _not_ feel this can be surgically repaired.

Vet feels it could either be a birth defect or genetic. Hard to say. Either way - we're done showing, I've cut his beautiful beautiful show coat off to get a better look at how he's moving. He's shortened his stride quite a bit to compensate. He takes short little steps.

We're on a physical therapy type routine to see if we can get the inflammation down. He gets 1/4 mi. walk a day.

Has anyone heard of this? It's a first for my vet with a Havanese. He's seen it in Corgi's several times.

Thanks for letting me ramble. I'm on the search for the perfect dog stroller! I'll walk Rudy, and stroll Rocky.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

So sorry to hear about this Cindy. Best wishes.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Oh Cindy, I'm so sorry. That is so sad. Give Rocky kisses from me and hugs to you.
Carole
xxoox


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

Oh Cindy, this breaks my heart!! I am always thinking of Rocky as in the picture here from the Havanesefest where he was practically flying through the air!! I can't believe how quickly this came about and I hope that the pain can be limited for him, poor thing!!

Alexa


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Cindy, this is really so sad, for you and for Rocky. Does the femur pop out of place and cause pain for Rocky? It sounds painful, anyway.

He looks pretty cute in his cut, though! I'm sure he'll look adorable in a stroller and be thankful that he has a great mom to care for him!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Wow, Cindy, that must be so upsetting! Your 2 boys are simply beautiful. I've never heard of the shoulders being a problem in Havanese, but I guess anything can happen. What does your breeder say? Rocky is so young. I hope there is something that can be done for him. I'm so sorry to hear this.:hug:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

This is something new to me too. Sorry, I wish I had some answers for you. Give Rocky a big hug from me the poor dear. I hope you can find out more about this. He looks beautiful in his show coat and his cute new 'do.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I am so sorry- I am not familar with this but maybe search on some of the other long back breed dogs like the corgis that you mentioned. How scary for you though. Maybe there are some natural supplements that can really help?

Amanda

Now that he is in his puppy cut, i love his ears- they are just the color of my Dora's.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh,I'm so sorry to read this.:hug: That must be extremely disheartening...

I do not know anything about this condition,but hopefully someone will be able to help you.

:hug:Hugs to you and Rocky:hug:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Oh Cindy, I am so so sorry. I can't even imagine how badly you must be feeling! I was going to ask the same thing Amanda did - if there is anything natural like a supplement that might help? :hug:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:grouphug:Cindy I am so sorry to hear this. Hope they can find something to help:grouphug:


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Thanks everyone. It's actually hard for me to read your comments. Tears are in my eyes as I type this. Watching him walk breaks my heart - you know how they love their RLH.

The two herbal supplements I'm looking at are:
1. Comfort MSM with Prosta-gx. Includes Glucosamine & Chondroitin
or
2. DGP "Dog Gone Pain" Includes anti-inflammatory herbs. The Whole Dog Journal did a study with this and found great results in dogs with arthritis. 

This is what I've found so far. I need to talk with my vet before I decide which to give him. My vet has been so wonderful. I talk with him each week for an update.

I've just sent a disc with Rocky's x-rays and the vet notes to his breeder. I'm anxious to get her input. 

Thanks again!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Cindy, I'm so sorry to hear about Rocky. I so hope that there is something can help him be as pain free as possible. 
Hugs to you both. :grouphug:


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Cindy,

I am so sorry to hear about Rocky.  I've never heard of this condition and hope there is something that can be done to ease his pain. Sending healing vibes and puppy kisses your way. :hug:


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Cindy, I am so sorry hear this. I do hope and pray that the natural supplements and therapy would make him comfortable. Wishing Rocky and you all the best!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*check out havhealthforum*

This is a yahoo list to discuss these sort of things. Maybe someone else on the list has experience with this and can give you some hope.

I'm so sorry for your baby. You are a great mom and will do what is best. My kind thoughts are with you.

Linda


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh Cindy, I am very sorry to read this. I hope you get some good news to comfort you and aid Rocky as he continues to mature. Your vet sounds wonderful.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Oh Cindy...my heart and prayers go out to you! :hug:

I hope someone comes along with some helpful information!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Cindy,

I wish there were words to comfort you now....I know how much you love and care for your boys. Just know this is a great place to get comfort, love, support, and information. 

We send you lots of:hug::hug::hug:tonight. Please let me know if I can help you in anyway.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Oh Cindy, how heartbreaking. I'm so sorry to read this. Don't give up hope, perhaps you will find something that will help. I'm thinking it might help to do some research on enzymes. They are food based, like pineapple etc. I take them off and on because I struggle with inflammation and it causes my legs to hurt. There are enzymes that can eat away scar tissue and excess fibrin. It might be worth checking out. The enzymes I take are called Vitalzym X. I don't know how they would react for dogs, but I would think similarly to the way they work in people. They are a godsend for me. I do a round of enzymes and then I don't have to take them for months until it comes back. It's just a thought. I pray you find some answers. :hug:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I just did a little search but it was honestly hard to find info, but here is some treatment for shoulder lameness that I was able to find. Not sure if these are options to explore or not but maybe mention them to your vet?

The most common area for this condition is the biceps tendon which is seen as a shoulder lameness. Diagnosis is made by eliciting pain on extension of the shoulder, while pressure is placed on the biceps tendon or bursa. Treatment options include: 1) therapeutic ultrasound; 2) phonophoresis (using therapeutic ultrasound to deliver drugs [in gel form] to a local area without the systemic side effects of oral delivery or injection); 3) massage; 4) stretching; and 5) heat therapy and cryotherapy.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Cindy, I'm so sorry to hear this. Sending best thoughts and hugs to you and Rocky.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Cindy, I am so sorry to hear this. Hugs to you and rocky!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about your Rocky. His show coat is beautiful as well as his new do. I hope you find something that will help him soon.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Cindy,
I am so sorry to hear about this. I am glad to hear your vet has been so helpful. Rocky is a lucky boy to have you.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Sending hugs to you and Rocky. I hope you find just what he needs.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Cindy,

I feel awful that you and Rocky have to go through this. I've never heard of it either but I'm so glad you have a vet you love and trust to work through it with you. As for strollers, there's a thread or two on that and you can see many of the ones we have. If you want me to post Milo's again, I will.

I'm sending loving, healing thoughts in your direction.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

I'm so sorry to read about this. 
Lots of good thoughts coming your way.


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Shelly - interesting?! I'll definately ask the vet about that. He has a lot of inflamation in one shoulder. Thanks!

Amanda - leave it to you - with only 2 days until Dasher arrives, you're researching for me! Thanks! I've been thinking about swimming, and if that would be good therapy for him too.

Check out the stroller I found. It's ONLY $510! (for stroller & bag) I just e-mailed it to DH. I wonder if he'll go for it? LOL
http://www.petego.com/product2.aspx?src=DDLgroup&gid=196&cid=187&bid=4
(click on the stroller trike)


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Cindy, my heart is breaking for you and Rocky. All I can do is pray for you and send you good (healing) vibes as I don't know any remedy either. But it sounds like you've been given good advice already. I hope it's something that can be managed with physiotherapy or even swimming as you say. I'd be interested to hear what your breeder thinks about this.


----------



## ellasmom (May 6, 2007)

my friends 7 month old "hava-malt" developed hip problems a while back. the xrays revealed a similar situation to yours. (shallow joint cavity). her vet recommended chondroitin supplements and they have helped so much. he gets an occasional "flare" but has resumed most normal activities.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

ellasmom, thank you for that info, I hope that will be the case for Cindy's beautiful Rocky too. Wouldn't that be fantastic?????


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

ellasmom~thank you! When you say normal activity, is he running and playing with no pain later?


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Cindy~ I just want you to know I'm so sad to hear of Rocky's shoulder problem. I sure hope some of the suggestions already given will help and he can get back to his RLH soon and without pain. Hugs to you and belly rubs for Rocky :hug:


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Cindy,
I am so sorry to hear about Rocky. What a shame for the little guy. All my guys send hugs and kisses.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh Cindy - what a shame about Rocky's shoulder. I sure hope the supplements can help him. Just a note that he's the size of a cat so if they prescribe Gluosamine you can get the Cosequin for cats and it's MUCH cheaper than the dog version.


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Cindy I am so sorry about Rocky's shoulder. I was reading this thread and my heart was breaking. It must be hard to see him like that. I hope all these supplements help out and he gets better. I hope the breeder gets back to you with some info!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I'm sorry to read about Rocky's shoulder condition! He is just so beautiful... those eyelashes are to die for.  I can understand how sad it must be to see him limited in his walking/running, but I'm really hoping the chondroitin, supplements and/or physical therapy can help. We have to hope he will get better! ((hugs)) and please keep us posted. I think it's important that Rocky not be in any pain, so hopefully that will be the case soon.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Oh Cindy, I'm so sorry to hear about this. I hope the vet can help him.


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Update on Rocky. Thanks everyone for your kinds words. 

Yes Marj, aren't those eyelashes something. I've never seen anything like it on a dog. 

We're to the point where we're testing his limits trying to determine how much activity he can have without any pain later in the day or evening. We stroll for 1/4 mi. in the morning and again in the afternoon, and he does fine. ) He can wrestle around with Rudy and no problems. However, any amount of running and he's limping with pain by early afternoon. ( 

He turns 1 on Mothers Day. 


I haven't noticed any difference using the supplements - my vet said to give it more time, and even if I don't notice anything, he feels they are helping keep the joints lubricated.

Happy Mothers Day to all our Hav Moms!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Cindy, we used supplements from age 6 months to the day our dear dane died at 6 years. When we went off of them for any reason (aka I forgot to buy them) I would definitely notice in his movement, especially at the knees where his "lube" just wasn't naturally there.

I wish you the best with your gorgeous boy!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Sweet Rocky! Happy Early Birthday to him! I do think you're being a great mom figuring out his limits. Happy Mother's Day to you!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

CinnCinn said:


> Update on Rocky. Thanks everyone for your kinds words.
> 
> Yes Marj, aren't those eyelashes something. I've never seen anything like it on a dog.
> 
> ...


Wow, I can't believe Rocky is almost 1 already! Happy Birthday Rocky!


----------

